# Making nucs in July?



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

I make them in July but I keep adding frames of brood from strong hives regularly to beef them up to good 10 frame and feed for winter in 10 frame hives.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I will be making nucs the end of this month beginning of August. I am doing a mite treatment now. I will assess how nucs I can make and then purchase the queens. I have done walk-away splits this time of year also but have varied success. If they don't make a queen on the first attempt the season can get away from me.

Tom


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

I also make July splits. Make them strong to start and keep them fed with both syrup and pollen sub. Be sure to use a robber screen if you have a dearth. I don't buy queens anymore so no splitting once August rolls around.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't have enough Drones to get a Queen mated very well.

Alex


----------



## StacieM (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input! I'm gonna shop for some queens and then give it a try!


----------

